# do A6s come with auto folding mirrors?



## knvs (Sep 13, 2001)

I have a S4 and was wondering if the A6s have auto folding mirrors that I can swap onto my S4. Anyone with pictures of the mirrors and the switch would be great!


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: do A6s come with auto folding mirrors? (knvs)*

Only model year 2002+


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: do A6s come with auto folding mirrors? (knvs)*

Does your S4 have standard body color mirrors or the aluminum sport mirrors?


----------



## knvs (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: do A6s come with auto folding mirrors? (GLS-S4)*

standard. but i don't mind going to aluminum


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

When you say "automatic," do you mean that they fold by themselves when the car is shut off (like on the MB S500) or that they fold when you twist the mirror knob? 
If you meant that they fold by the knob switch, then the 2004 A6 has it as well. I have an '02 S6 and an '04 A6 and both fold by turning the knob.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (CALL AAA)*

Turning the knob switch was available on C5's '02 to '04 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## knvs (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

I meant power folding mirror. mainly ones that you can fold with a knob or switch. 
where is the knob located? anyone have photos of it? I'm wondering if its possible to wire it into a b5 s4


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (knvs)*

B5 S4 mirror adjust knob is on driver door panel, C5 A6 mirror knob is in approx location of B5 cigarette lighter, beside and just forward of hand brake on center console. The mirror knobs physically appear the same except the C5 folding feature has an extra position at 6 o'clock.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (knvs)*

Not sure how long this link will last but here is a '03 C5...


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

nice knob...
sorry...
could not resist...


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

It's not my knob, but it looks just like it


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

you said knob...


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_nice knob... 


Does KNVS need any more info or are we just playing with knobs


----------



## knvs (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

heh thanks kinda pondering the idea of fabricating something for a b5 s4
do you know if the mirrors are direct replacement, GLS-S4?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (knvs)*

Hey KNVS
I was to lazy to get my scanner hooked up, but hopefully these pics will help. They are pretty good resolution
http://www.vaglinks.com/Pics/A...1.gif
http://www.vaglinks.com/Pics/A...2.gif
http://www.vaglinks.com/Pics/A...1.gif
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Does KNVS need any more info or are we just playing with knobs









Here's mine....
I bought the TT knob of eBay, took the leather off and covered it in carbon. I had to fabricate the aluminium ring at the bottom and the "flange" to tighten the boot too... I am happy with it, and nobody else has one like it!








http://www.vaglinks.com/Pics/Audi/CarbonTT_1.jpg
http://www.vaglinks.com/Pics/Audi/CarbonTT_2.jpg
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (knvs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *knvs* »_do you know if the mirrors are direct replacement, GLS-S4?

Not sure at this time but I'll do some comparisons for you if you wish... maybe this weekend.

_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_Here's mine...

Hey, your knob is different than my knob








I thought we were talking about mirror knobs and your showin' off your other fancy knob


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*









Nice Hi-Jack!
I briefly looked at the part numbers between the two (other pics I posted), some looked the same, but he would have to confim what year etc.
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 2:45 PM 3-8-2007_


----------

